# AIB Online Banking - problems logging in



## RMCF (21 Aug 2010)

Anyone else having trouble logging into their online account?

I have tried last 2 nights and can't get in at all.

Each time when I enter the 1st set of numbers it takes ages to get to the next code, and each time it asks the same position of digits, and same 3rd question (eg home phone num) - normally there is a randomness about the sequences.

I then get a 2033 error and retries follow same pattern.

Anyone able to get in?


----------



## Armada (21 Aug 2010)

I have just logged in now and got in immediately. Maybe the site was down during the night.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Aug 2010)

Just logged in and got on to site straight away.  I have tried a few times during the night to use site and regularly find they are possibly doing downloads or updating so can't log on.


----------



## Joe Q Public (21 Aug 2010)

AIB online banking is unavailable between 2am and 6am Monday to Saturday.


----------



## RMCF (21 Aug 2010)

Yeah got in during the day ok.

Obviously a night time thing. Thanks all.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Aug 2010)

This unavailability is mentioned on their site [broken link removed]:

*'A way to bank free of maintenance and transaction fees*

  You could have the opportunity to qualify for banking free  of maintenance and transaction fees on your Personal Current Account  when you register for AIB Phone & Internet Banking and have an AIB  Debit Card. All you need to do each fee quarter is to make a purchase  with your AIB Debit Card AND use AIB Phone & Internet Banking to  make a debit transaction like paying a bill. Please refer to our Related  Information section for further details. Other charges still apply.  Please see our booklet [broken link removed]. This offer is available until further notice.
  AIB Internet Banking customers may also access their accounts at any  time by phone by calling AIB Phone Banking on 0818 724 724 or +353 1 771  2424 (from outside Republic of Ireland). This helps to ensure that,  should you not have access to the Internet, you can always access our  banking services.
  Please note that AIB Internet Banking is not available for short  periods typically commencing 3 a.m. (Irish Standard Time) Monday to  Friday. In such circumstances, or if technical problems should occur,  customers are directed to the telephone channel and these contact  numbers are prominently displayed'


----------



## Joe Q Public (22 Aug 2010)

These short periods are up to 3 hours duration each time.


----------

